# Single square corner bass trap



## jamesvicky (Apr 26, 2013)

Hi need some advice about my plans to improve my room, I'm currently redecorating and with the limitations of my room I'm planning on puting one floor to ceiling bass trap 35cm by 35cm on the left front corner of the room so that visually it is symmetrical with the chimney stack that sicks out at the other corner, will this be of any benefit or do they have to be installed in pairs ?


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

More surface area is generally better. The issue here is that you're treating the front of the room asymmetrically. Generally you want everything in front of your seating as symmetric left to right as possible.

Bryan


----------



## jamesvicky (Apr 26, 2013)

I know it's not ideal but my issue with sound is mainly the sub bass, would this be better than nothing as is the only option except what I'm planning for the ceiling that is SWMBO friendly


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

It will help with the boominess and bass overhang in the room certainly.

Bryan


----------



## jamesvicky (Apr 26, 2013)

Thanks, what I'm planning for the ceiling is a droped floating section hanging about two inches down with varying thickness squares of dense foam upto 12cm thick on the face to make an artistic look, this will be around 2.5m by 2.8m with around 50cm gap round the perimeter for the led lights mounted on the floating panel to shine down 

Will that act as a bass trap too?


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Will the floating section be 2 feet and 12cm inside fill or 2 INCHES and 2 MM fill? Kind of tough to get 12cm inside 2 inches...


----------



## jamesvicky (Apr 26, 2013)

2 inch air gap from ceiling to top of floating ceiling which consists of the 12cm thick foam


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Got it - misunderstood before. Should work OK though fiberglass/mineral wool will work much better than foam.

Bryan


----------



## jamesvicky (Apr 26, 2013)

Yea I knew it would but I can't make that look contemporary like I can sculptured foam unfortunately, do you know if it would be best to make the floating ceiling part out of cloth stretched over a frame and the foam underneath or using a thin hardboard as aposed to the cloth?


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

If you use like a 1/4 inch hardwood plywood, you could make it a membrane trap with say, 2 inch or 1 inch OCB inside with the air gap in between (or combinations of both). You could cover the playwood with a tectured/pattern wallpaper to make it any look you want. Just a thought.


----------

